# Buying a MAC lipstick for Mom



## chickenkebob (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi! =)

I need everyone's help! I want to get my mom a MAC lipstick as a gift but I have no idea what would look best on her. Before, she only used Estee Lauder lipsticks but my brother kind of broke hers (by accident) so I want her to get a new one. 

Normally, she wear darker-ish shades w/ chocolate colored lipliner but it kind of makes her look a little bit older. 

Right now she's in her late 40s, and I was hoping I can buy a lipstick on stock now that would make her skin look brighter and younger! ANY SUGGESTION? preferably matte because i feel frosty colors will look kind of weird on her

Here are a couple of pictures to get an idea of what would look good on her =) Thanks you guys! 



my mom is on the right:






this picture makes her look more yellow than she actually is. 

here's a good idea of her skin color:

China2007142.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting




YEEEP. hope you guys can help, by monday at best because I wanted to get her some other stuff b/c of the 15% off sale!


----------



## foomph (Jun 16, 2008)

What did you end up getting her?  I think syrup would look lovely on her.


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! I haven't bought it yet. I live on the west coast =)

I'll check into that


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you could try Skew. It's a frost but not sparkly at all. My mom uses it and it's very nice on her. I think mat colors are not the best choice for for a not-so-young person, unless topped with a little gloss.


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 16, 2008)

how about twig? apparently its a neutral satin finish. kind of brownish-pink.


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree that frosty wouldn't be the best for older women. And lol, my mother is a fat fan of Estee Lauder too. Faithful to the brand.

Personally, I think any of the Viva Glams look great on anyone. I was gonna buy my mom one for her b-day (She wanted some Studio Fix powder though). She has a similar skintone to your mother's as well.

It might sound kinda flamboyant, but I think Jest would look good, and she'd only really need a touch of it. I'm a firm believer that a warm, lively color can really brighten up an older woman's face, and make a woman feel youthful again.

I also think Sequin would good great too, nice if a blushed look is something she might be after.

Believe it or not, I think Bombshell might look good too.


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

double-posted. my bad


----------

